# Life after the tapes!



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all...I have now nearly completed the CDs for the 2nd time around (day 80). I finished the 1st round on Dec 31st with excellant results and did not listen AT ALL to the sessions after then.... I then had a huge relapse towards the end of Feb (hence why I am doing the schedule for the 2nd time!). Again - fantastic results (barely thinking about IBS, only taking imodium if I have some-thing really stressful in my day/staying at friends over night - I used to take around 6 tabs a day!). My worry is what should I do when I hit day 100 this time around. Obviously going cold turkey did not work for me - what do people recommend - a session once or twice a week??? The thing is IBS was so far from my mind I "forgot" to do the sessions last time and seem to have got caught out! Looking for a maintenance solution!I have tried not to post my progress the 2nd time around (as recommended by Marilyn) as I did not want to over analysE my progress but I have been reading other peoples posts (seems rather unsociable I know!!!)... a big hello to you all and keep making forward progress...Thanks again for your support Marliyn - you are a star (and give so much time and effort to this community along with all the other things going on in your life - big hugs).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks Sweetie - but YOU are a STAR for sharing!After the 100 days, Mike says you can either listen to your favorite session(s) as desired (keeping 6 hours between listenings of course) or, as suggested in the booklet, you can listen to the last session as a reinforcer from time to time. It is up to you as to how often.You can also listen to the most appropriate session as needed - As explained in the booklet - Session 1 is used to build confidence, self-esteem, and relaxation, helps stress - Session 2 addresses motility (D, C, A, balance) and Session 3 is for pain and other physical IBS Symptoms and other life areas, Session 4 helps with overall balance and anxieties as do the other sessions, and the last one is a recap of all of them - so you can use the session you feel needed. But of course, it isn't mandatory.Big hugs to you too - I hope that your success with getting a handle on IBS continues, and I am so glad that you shared this with us as it is so helpful and encouraging to others.And thank you again for your kind words - they mean a lot to me...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Cacti, congrats on finishing your 2nd round! I'm so glad the cd's are once again helping your IBS so much (I too am on my 2nd round). Don't worry about being unsociable (lol). I have to confess I've tried to stop posting but my fingers have a mind of their own! Good luck with the maintenance and I hope you have a bit more prolonged luck this time round


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks both... I presume the order is not important with maintenance (I know it is in the schedule!). Will make a note to listen to update my stubborn mind this time around! So pleased with how I am feeling right now - hope it continues!Amy - good luck the 2nd time around.... the sessions are so relaxing/enabled me to have 30mins to my-self which is so beneficial any-way. Do you find that too? I agree this board is so addictive - always reading and wishing good progress to every-one too...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I emailed Mike and asked him if my reply to you was right - sometimes my mind gets a bit disengaged, and I worry that I have expressed myself correctly -Anyway, Mike adds this bit of info:


> quote: Exellent answer my friend. I would only add, that it is useful to do a 'favourite' session too, regardless of what the session was designed for. Some listeners anchor in good positive thoughts and feelings in their own way, so starting with the track which is Cacti's favourite 2 days after finalising the program and then perhaps once or twice a week if she feels she needs to. But also fine to alternate different sessions too. Please thank Cacti for her kind comments


Hope that clarifies it a bit more!And by all means, feel free to join us when you feel like a natter! Thanks for posting this and encouraging us too!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't really get the 30 minutes to myself-lol. With 3 kiddies at home (2 of them are 3 1/2) if I tried to do the program in daylight hours I'd never hear Mike at all! I do find though (and I listen at bedtime) that Mike always ensure's I go off to sleep which is great cause I generally suffer from insomnia! It's always nice to have some "me" time though so keep enjoying it


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks both.... thanks for checking with Mike - say hello and a big thank you when you speak next! I will look forward to listening to my favourite sessions when I hit my 100 days. Amy - you sound so busy - really admire you - it proves that woman can multi-task!


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all - sorry I have not been around much - trying not to browse these boards as instructed! Often think about you guys and wonder how you are all getting on!Have a quick question - doing really great but had ? food poisoning last week (definatly NOT IBS - woke me up in the night - totally different to IBS!).... anyway this seems to have made me go backwards with my progress - my IBS thoughts are back in the forefront of my head (I was doing really well and had had no sypmtoms for many weeks!).... any suggestions! My IBS symptoms are back with a vengeance! HELP! Do you think things will settle down again!? I liked my new IBS minimised life!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh dear!!! You poor girl... yes, this sometimes happens, the mind gets a jogged reminder to go back to its IBS ways. Things should settle down for you again, but you may want to listen to your favorite session as desired for a bit to re-instate the positives again.If you don't get on track soon (like in a week or so), then PM me or contact Mike, and then we will post it here later as to what he suggests.You know you have conquered IBS before, so you know you can do it again - each time you get a bit stronger and you can beat this, and also know that you are not alone, it can happen this way, not always, but just keep positive as best as you can, and I do believe that the symptoms will gradually subside and you will be better soon.(((HUGS))) to you! xx


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

I completed the tapes 1 week ago. I am sorry to say that I didn't notice any change. My symptoms are exactly the same. I started the program with nothing but opptimism. I am really bummed out about this. It seems that I am not the only one who has to do the program again but am I the only one without any change?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi jomo,Sometimes the program will work on other areas that are pressing before the IBS (in my case), and for others, the program is not the solution. Sadly, there is no cure for IBS, and while the program is helpful for the majority of folks who use it, there are those it just does not help. This doesn't mean that is definitely the case with you, but no one thing works for everyone. There are some folks here that have not been helped at all upon completion of the program a few rounds; but that is not the majority.If you have not had any perceivable change (that is, for example, better sleep, a willingness to do things that you didn't do before, general improvement of wellbeing, etc.)it may well be that clinical hypnotherapy is not the way forward for you - but I hate to say that, because I do believe we have had some individuals that did not see any improvement after initial completion of the program, but then gradually a few months later, their symptoms got better. There is no way to know for sure if this was due to the program or if they would have experienced it anyway, but it is possible that later improvement can take place due to the program if the IBS thoughts become less and less.I would say to wait the full amount of time listed in the booklet, and start again and if you want to listen to your favorite sessions for now, go ahead in the meantime.Also, you may want to contact Mike directly and ask him what he thinks about it; he may have more insights for you.I am sorry it hasn't been helpful to you yet, but I can certainly relate to this, and glad I kept with it for 3 + rounds - so there is still some hope yet!!!PM me if you need more support - or you can leave your info on the toll-free line for phone support if you need it.All the best to you...


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Thankx Marilyn for your response. I also hate to think/say that HT may not be for me. I want so badly to live as normal a life as I did before IBS. I will take your advise and ask Mike what he thinks. I may just have to do the program again. I am willing to do anything to combat this.I'll let you know.


----------

